# Tx SB10841



## Scotty32 (Feb 25, 2009)

Another attempt to bring the Gaming industry to Texas. I read the bill and it lets the people petition to their county commissionser's court to hold an election to legalize the gaming industry in their county. Signers must be registered voters. Check it out. What I do not like about it is that the workers will have to obtain a certification(not the prob) and have to pay a $100 Application fee. I wouldnt pay that to deal!

Here is the story .............>http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/headline/metro/6279256.html


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 25, 2009)

umm. interesting.  I am headed to Austin next week to do some lobbying I will have to ask a couple Reps what their thoughts are.


----------

